# Is Cody bigger than Orton now?



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

If Orton goes to AEW, would he be booked as bigger than Cody or vice versa? I know in WWE, Cody was clearly a level (or two) below Randy and was his lackey in Legacy. Then during their feud, Randy won most of their matches. Has the tables turned since Cody left WWE? Is he a bigger deal than Orton now?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Nah, he's not even close. Randy Orton could go over Brock Lesnar, Cain Velasquez, Seth Rollins and be presented as the FOTC starting tomorrow and most people don't bat an eye.

Cody would need some type of build up and reintroduction before he was anywhere near that level. 

Personally I think Cody is BETTER than Orton at the moment and he's more relevant at the moment. In the same way that Future is more relevant than 2Pac. But nah he's not more famous


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

In terms of overness with their respective audiences? Yes. Cody is the most over babyface in wrestling right now.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Cody is one of the most powerful men in the wrestling business right now with a much more influence than Orton at this time. In that context, yes, he is bigger than Orton. Cody is more over than Orton is at this time as well.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Not yet - I'd say you could book either man to win and no-one would criticise the winner if they had a match.
If Orton ends up in AEW, it's a great storyline to play with a heel Orton reminding Cody "who made him" etc.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

In wrestling yes, to the casual audience no way.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

If Cody went back to WWE tomorrow he'd end up headlining Wrestlemania.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

famicommander said:


> If Cody went back to WWE tomorrow he'd end up headlining Wrestlemania.


Probably against Randy Orton :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes and No. Hes a bigger deal now than Orton for sure. More fresh and hes a good talent. His match vs his brother really showed me hes legit. Now....Not sure if hes more known than Randy...i doubt it. But Cody has given his character a way more legit and serious persona, it's a much more main event appeal than Stardust


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Are you kidding? :lmao

Orton is a 13 time world champion & is known to the mainstream. 

Nobody outside of hardcores even know who Cody is.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Lmao.

Not even close.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lmao. AEW fans are delusional as hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Even Cody would say no.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Depends what you mean by "bigger"? For me, it's currently not even close. Orton is more well know than Cody.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ha... no.

I'm not even an Orton fan but... no.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

No. Just no.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Not an Orton fan but he isn't even close to being bigger. Nowhere near. I do like what he is doing in aew as he was pretty dull in wwe. That rodes bros match was best one iv seen in years.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody made connections with the right people since he left and is now spearheading a major national promotion. Of course he's bigger.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Well he can book himself however he wants in AEW. 

Is he actually bigger than Orton now? No and will likely never be. He will certainly go down in history for AEW and doing his own thing and on that level he might be considered to have had a bigger impact on the business long term. They aren't in the same league though as performers or wrestlers. 

No doubt he has bridge the gap though, Orton has been the same tired act and done nothing notable for half a decade if not longer. AEW would likely be good for him. If he did end up switching there is no way they wouldn't play him as being anything other than one of the top tier main eventers. He is a bigger name than anyone other than Jericho.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Randy Orton's stature had a hard, hard ceiling put on it when Brock Lesnar beat his brains out at SunmerSlam and he never even tried to avenge it. He's an upper midcarder at best, and always will be.

Cody can be more than that.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

No not even close. Ive been a big Cody fan since those ugly ass John Deere Green & Yellow trunks days and never been a fan of Orton but Orton is still a mega star when it comes to wrestling.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody is the bigger deal right now at least among the hardcore fans but Orton is the bigger star overall


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Orton is a bigger name by far. Most of my friends that aren't even wrestling fans have heard of Orton. Cody is just as respected in the wrestling world but in terms of name value its not really that close.


----------



## bassist69 (Jun 4, 2018)

at least the rko outta nowhere meme is widely known on the internet


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So did I miss the Orton crossover stardom? Meme? Direct to video movie?

Not saying Cody is bigger, he's not.

But some of you are putting Orton is rarefied air he does not belong. It's closer than than many of you think. It's not 2005 anymore.

So is NJPW just nothing?

And I would guarantee you Orton would sure as heck be putting over Cody right now in every fed.

It's 2019....Randy is getting his lunch handed to him by Rusev, Cody built a company.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

No and he wont reach that level.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I have always thought Randy Orton is one of the blandest wrestlers I have ever seen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean you have to add a lot of superlatives to justify Cody being bigger.



Greenlawler said:


> So did I miss the Orton crossover stardom? Meme? Direct to video movie?
> 
> Not saying Cody is bigger, he's not.
> 
> ...


Nah it's not closer than folk think. In reality while AEW is putting on great shows and Cody has raised his profile, they're not close. A good 2 years doesn't put Cody at the same level


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I mean you have to add a lot of superlatives to justify Cody being bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but did Orton found a company? Automatically makes Cody better.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Cody is more relevant right now but that's more down to WWE not booking Orton as top star right now, but Cody a bigger star than Orton? No way. You guys are just kidding yourselves.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

A Cody Rhodes Vs Orton feud right now would be sick imo

Orton feuding with Cody, hell throw in a RKO on Brandy for good measure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

attituderocks said:


> If Orton goes to AEW, would he be booked as bigger than Cody or vice versa? I know in WWE, Cody was clearly a level (or two) below Randy and was his lackey in Legacy. Then during their feud, Randy won most of their matches. Has the tables turned since Cody left WWE? Is he a bigger deal than Orton now?


He’ll be booked as Cody’s superior - but a mountain for him to overcome

They’ll be presented as equals (in your scenario)

Is Cody bigger than Randy in wrestling right now?

Yes.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Are you kidding? :lmao
> 
> Orton is a 13 time world champion & is known to the mainstream.
> 
> Nobody outside of hardcores even know who Cody is.


Orton isn't some damn major mainstream star. 

What are you going on about? It took CM Punk one promo to take his spot as the number two guy back in 2011.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Spanish laughing guy here.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

:brock4


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Randy Orton hasn't done anything of notice since like 2009. He's kinda just there for the last decade. I'm a huge Orton fan btw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> but did Orton found a company? Automatically makes Cody better.


Jarrett founded a company thats still going that makes him better than Cody and Orton right?


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Cody is the new Jeff Jarrett. fucking overrated.


----------



## Penny Melton (Oct 28, 2019)

Shaun_27 said:


> Depends what you mean by "bigger"? For me, it's currently not even close. Orton is more well know than Cody.



Crazy how people claim it's not close, Cody Rhodes, has become one of the most influential figures in all of wrestling. He's the face of one of the biggest companies in the World, Cody himself is mainstream ARROW Etc. Orton is not that fae ahead of Cody. They're about even, The Rock knows Orton and Cody, Orton is not on the same level as John Cena or the Rock.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Penny Melton said:


> Crazy how people claim it's not close, Cody Rhodes, has become one of the most influential figures in all of wrestling. He's the face of one of the biggest companies in the World, Cody himself is mainstream ARROW Etc. Orton is not that fae ahead of Cody. They're about even, The Rock knows Orton and Cody, Orton is not on the same level as John Cena or the Rock.


Cody Not mainstream 
Outside Hardcore Nobody knows
He can book himself and he won't change the fact. 
Cody = Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Penny Melton said:


> Crazy how people claim it's not close, Cody Rhodes, has become one of the most influential figures in all of wrestling. He's the face of one of the biggest companies in the World


Steady on there. In Wrestling, Cody is big name for sure. Outside of it, Randy Orton is a bigger name, that's why I stressed it depends on what you mean by "bigger". For me, that includes things like mainstream appeal.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Orton is obviously the biggest fulltime star in all of wrestling now. Cody dont come close. However if Orton came to aew I would book Cody above him. Cody is younger and feels aew. Orton is a wwe guy and you dont want the opposite brand looking better.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Outside the hardcore wrestling audience, absolutely not.

Like it or not, Randy Orton is probably the most famous full-time wrestler in the US today, either him or Chris Jericho. Everyone else casual fans know is retired or very part-time (Lesnar, Undertaker, Cena, Goldberg, etc.). 

Why is that the case? Because Orton benefits from showing up when a lot of fans were still habitually watching in the post-Attitude Era years. He, Cena, and Batista are the new stars that people glommed onto from that period, and that's why he's still widely recognized, that and the "RKO outta nowhere" meme. 

Cody Rhodes, on the other hand...casuals have absolutely no clue who he is. They just don't.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't believe he is. He only did that Arrow show correct? That's not much. But even strictly in the confines of wrestling I wouldn't say so. I do think people care more about what Cody does right now more than Orton.

And as far as outside wrestling, I don't think Orton is as big as people suspect. If you don't watch there's little chance you'd know him. Sure, he's done a couple WWE films. Which only fans watch I'm willing to bet. But outside of that it's all wrestling.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If Orton goes to AEW, he is their new top heel.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I don't believe he is. He only did that Arrow show correct? That's not much. But even strictly in the confines of wrestling I wouldn't say so. I do think people care more about what Cody does right now more than Orton.
> 
> And as far as outside wrestling, I don't think Orton is as big as people suspect. If you don't watch there's little chance you'd know him. Sure, he's done a couple WWE films. Which only fans watch I'm willing to bet. But outside of that it's all wrestling.


Hardcodes only care more about what Cody does right now more than Orton


----------



## House of Mystery (Apr 6, 2016)

I would say that Randy Orton is more known but Cody is more relevant currently.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Cody is more relevant than Orton at this moment.


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

Cody bigger in terms of importance. Without him I'm comfortable saying Aew probably wouldn't be a thing. But if Randy jump ship he'll over shadow Cody.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Right now, Cody is way more relevant and important to his respective company. Orton hasn't been relevant in years.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

J0nMoxley said:


> Cody bigger in terms of importance. Without him I'm comfortable saying Aew probably wouldn't be a thing. But if Randy jump ship he'll over shadow Cody.


Randy It won't be shadow Cody
Not even biggest stars aew


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Cody is the biggest babyface in wrestling + one of the 5 most important behind the scenes in the US for sure, can't speak for Japan.

Orton is the best talent WWE has but they bury him over and over with stupid shit like Hogan v Flair, Kofi, etc...

Hard to say but, today, Id say Cody. But if Orton ever makes the jump to AEW....


----------



## Lorenzo Rossi (Nov 16, 2019)

DGenerationMC said:


> Even Cody would say no.


Cody wouldn't answer that question honestly just like the Rock, he'll be respectful to Randy as his mentor without hurting his image. As of today, Cody is the biggest babyface in America he gets cheers Seth Rollins dreams of I believe Cody has surpassed Randy. He's not Cena level, Cody is Mainstream, Himself, the face of a company seen by 14 million across the World.


Randy Orton is only popular by his name, his RKO's and trolling on Social Media. Nobody raves about Orton's matches in 2019.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Randy is the waaaay waaay waaaaaaaay bigger star but everything else Cody has him beat


----------



## Lorenzo Rossi (Nov 16, 2019)

Blisstory said:


> No not even close. Ive been a big Cody fan since those ugly ass John Deere Green & Yellow trunks days and never been a fan of Orton but Orton is still a mega star when it comes to wrestling.


Cody Rhodes is the biggest baby face in Wrestling, he's massively popular, and the most over Wrestler today on social media, So Yea I think it's pretty close, Cody is a mainstream Wrestler/Actor, EVP, face of a company seen by,over 14 million fans across the World. Orton is a Mega name, he's not,Rock or Cena Mega, even Brock is bigger name.


Orton is Mainstream Wrestler/ Actor 
.
Cody is Mainstream Wrestler/ Actor/ EVP and the face of an entire Company that rivals WWE, when ppls think of AEW, they think of Cody, it's why Khan has him doing media interviews


----------



## Lorenzo Rossi (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I mean you have to add a lot of superlatives to justify Cody being bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah it's not closer than folk think. In reality while AEW is putting on great shows and Cody has raised his profile, they're not close. A good 2 years doesn't put Cody at the same level



Not sure why everyone is so quick to say, NO! At the moment, Cody is arguably more popular among current fans is like the most Popular Wrestler Today, Everybody loves Cody! He's the face of an entire Company that is (AEW) Seen by 14 Million fans around the World. I believe Cody is a bigger draw than Orton, he reinvented himself, while Orton just relies on his name. Orton isn't really that big, the Rock embarrassed him by turning down his match at Wrestlemania he doesn't see Randy at his level.



Orton is Mainstream Wrestler/ Actor 
.
Cody is Mainstream Wrestler/ Actor/ EVP and the face of an entire Company that rivals WWE so Yea, Cody is, bigger 3-5 years from now Randy might not even be that popular? meanwhile, Cody will become bigger over time. Cody takes interviews and media calls.



For now, they're about even but that's putting it nicely I clearly feel ''Cody is bigger'' than Randy. How can he not be? Cody Rhodes is the most 'popular wrestler today, His matches gets raves reviews on Social Media. Fans/ Wrestlers/journalists/ Actors/love him, while Randy is popular as a mid-card wrestler, his RKO's and for being a troll on Social Media.



Orton is a MEGA name, he's not that MEGA on Rock's or Cena's level.even,Brock is a bigger name, AJ Styles is a bigger name than Orton in 2019. Orton is a Midcard Wrestler, Cody has surpassed Randy


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd say yes. I mean let's be real Orton may have been a slightly mainstream name in the past but he sure as shit isn't now so Cody is definitely bigger than him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorenzo Rossi said:


> Not sure why everyone is so quick to say, NO! At the moment, Cody is arguably more popular among current fans is like the most Popular Wrestler Today, Everybody loves Cody! He's the face of an entire Company that is (AEW) Seen by 14 Million fans around the World. I believe Cody is a bigger draw than Orton, he reinvented himself, while Orton just relies on his name. Orton isn't really that big, the Rock embarrassed him by turning down his match at Wrestlemania he doesn't see Randy at his level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But being more popular in a dwindled down medium isn't saying much when compared to somebody who was popular when the medium was more popular. I don't deny that Cody is the biggest babyface amongst hardcore wrestling fans, but you have to remember that forums and YouTube channels aren't the end all be all. 

Who's relevant with hardcore fans that following any and everything is irrelevant to the rest of the world. AEW and The Elite are killing it. But ultimately only about a million people watch their show every week. Which is great for a new wrestling promotion in 2019, but Orton is seen by more eyes every week that's factual. 

You can say Orton isn't in the title picture but so what he's still Randy Orton, and Randy Orton is bigger than Cody Rhodes, AJ Styles and the majority of any full time wrestler you're going to name.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=US&q=/m/0312n_,/m/0gtwsg


----------



## Uchiha Ghost (Nov 16, 2019)

Bubbly said:


> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=US&q=/m/0312n_,/m/0gtwsg


:mj4

OT: You smarks are killing with this delusional shit. The fact that anyone would think Cody is anywhere near Randy's level is insane, much less bigger than him.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Lorenzo Rossi said:


> Cody Rhodes is the biggest baby face in Wrestling, he's massively popular, and the most over Wrestler today on social media, So Yea I think it's pretty close, Cody is a mainstream Wrestler/Actor, EVP, face of a company seen by,over 14 million fans across the World. Orton is a Mega name, he's not,Rock or Cena Mega, even Brock is bigger name.
> 
> 
> Orton is Mainstream Wrestler/ Actor
> ...


:heyman6


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Cody is the biggest name in pro wrestling right now. I even overheard people waiting in line at Popeyes talking about how cool Cody is.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

DesoloutionRow said:


> Cody is the biggest name in pro wrestling right now.* I even overheard people waiting in line at Popeyes talking about how cool Cody is*.


Trying to get that chicken sandwich huh?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

LMAO Orton is a bigger name than anyone on AEW, except maybe Jericho. Cody has more momentum right now, sure. But Orton has been a consistent main eventer for years, reached a far wider audience, headlined PPVs, had high profile feuds, is a bigger household name. The comparison isn't close.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

No one gives a fuck bout Cody except the 400lb fedora marks he panders too to buy his shirts and overrate his boring 3* matches.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Orton is very obviously bigger overall, but right now? Is it even debateable?

What is Orton even DOING right now? What show is he even on?


----------



## cacaz (Mar 16, 2018)

My whole family doesn't watch wrestling and they know who Orton is.. that may seem like anecdotal evidence but you get my gist. And lmao at the person claiming Cody would easily main event WM if he were to return to WWE


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RubberbandGoat said:


> but did Orton found a company? Automatically makes Cody better.


so Jeff Jarrett is better than Steve Austin then


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Lorenzo Rossi said:


> Cody wouldn't answer that question honestly just like the Rock, he'll be respectful to Randy as his mentor without hurting his image. As of today, Cody is the biggest babyface in America he gets cheers Seth Rollins dreams of I believe Cody has surpassed Randy. He's not Cena level, Cody is Mainstream, Himself, the face of a company seen by 14 million across the World.
> 
> 
> Randy Orton is only popular by his name, his RKO's and trolling on Social Media. Nobody raves about Orton's matches in 2019.


Cody Not Mainstream


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

"Bigger", no. Better, more over, more important, more interesting, maybe all true, but Orton is still "bigger" due to the career he's had with the biggest company


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Lorenzo Rossi said:


> Blisstory said:
> 
> 
> > No not even close. Ive been a big Cody fan since those ugly ass John Deere Green & Yellow trunks days and never been a fan of Orton but Orton is still a mega star when it comes to wrestling.
> ...


Lol. Aew is my company and Cody might be my fave but dont be silly. Aew is not watched by 14 milion or anywhere close to it. Ortons facebook likes alone is more than the entire social media following of that entire roster. Orton was on top in wwe when they were expanding overseas in the 2000s. The likes of Cena,Orton,Show,Rey,Taker and Hhh will therefor always be gigantic names. Cody is not nearly as famous. I've said myself that Cody is the most over babyface in wrestling atm however he is not by any metric whatsoever bigger than Orton. He,s not even bigger than Bryan,Roman or Seth


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Orton hasn't been big for a decade.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd rather see Cody 10 times out of 10, haven't cared about Orton for years. Orton is the bigger star, but Cody is more relevant for what he's doing.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

It amazes me that Randy Orton is used as a measuring stick. So bland


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Whilst isnt bigger than orton in name sake, he is more relevant and interesting to watch, it feels like every promo, segment and match cody is involved in these days can potentially get the wrestling fanbase and wrestlers themselves talking about it.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Not yet...Cody's only shot at that is if AEW can get their hands on some stars and their TNT shows can consistently crack over a million and continue to trend upward. Not to mention as well, having Pay Per Views at $50 a pop when the company that you spend time telling everyone you are competing with while they are giving their customers shows and a library miles long for $10 isn't going to put you on a level of a guy that was the top guy in the entire industry at one point (yes, Orton was on top from late 2008 through mid 2009).


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

It's not fair comparation, they only have one thing in common, carry their own family legacy. Orton came first before Cody, Orton start working with WWE(from OVW) from 2000 and made debut for main roster in 2002 where he was 22 then rose as midcarder in 2003, push into main event status in 2004. By the time Cody work for WWE from developmental area in 2006 until he get called up in 2007,Orton career already far ahead.

Maybe use Miz as comparation still fair for me since both of them were came in closest year


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Ucok said:


> It's not fair comparation, they only have one thing in common, carry their own family legacy. Orton came first before Cody, Orton start working with WWE(from OVW) from 2000 and made debut for main roster in 2002 where he was 22 then rose as midcarder in 2003, push into main event status in 2004. By the time Cody work for WWE from developmental area in 2006 until he get called up in 2007,Orton career already far ahead.
> 
> Maybe use Miz as comparation still fair for me since both of them were came in closest year



Even Miz is bigger. You have to live in some aew box if you think more people worldwide are more aware of Cody opposed to freaking Orton.


----------



## GametimeUK (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok so you guys can argue over who is "bigger" in terms of popularity and star power. Come on now, Randy Orton is way more mainstream. It's not even up for debate. I'm not big on social media, but I'm certain Randy will have way more followers.

As for how they stack up in terms of kayfabe it depends how you book it, but I think Randy Orton having to dig deep to survive outside of the WWE system would be a big factor. I'd say kayfabe wise Cody is the better if the 2 right now.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

Orton's a bigger name in wrestling due to his sustained push and longevity. The RKO vines helped to.
Cody is definitely on better form the now and is really, really popular with AEW fans at the moment.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, this thread didn’t age well.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, this thread didn’t age well.


I have a feeling that will be a running theme in this section of the forum.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bigger than Orton by a mile. Not as big as Orange Cassidy though, but then again who is


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


>


The reason you bumped this was because? 
You want to see even more drama here?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Cody wasn't even close to Orton as a star when they were in the WWE. How would Cody moving to an even less known company make him a bigger star than Orton?! 

More people in the World know what Randy Orton's finisher is, let alone who Cody Rhodes and AEW is.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

In his own mind, maybe.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

This aged like MILK


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah this is pretty funny to look back on.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

What?

Ortons one of the biggest drawing stars of the modern era (84-present). Probably only handful of guys last 40 years you can argue are bigger stars.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> What?
> 
> Ortons one of the biggest drawing stars of the modern era (84-present). Probably only handful of guys last 40 years you can argue are bigger stars.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Outlaw maybe you should take it up with Meltzer then. Everyone seems to consider Sting a big star and Orton blows him away aside from 97 and Sting had longer career and worked two booms, Orton worked none 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076778651037818881


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

validreasoning said:


> What?
> 
> Ortons one of the biggest drawing stars of the modern era (84-present). Probably only handful of guys last 40 years you can argue are bigger stars.


I was thinking about Orton the other day. It wasn’t always peaks for the guy, but he’s been a World Champion in the WWE for 16 years. That’s an incredibly long time to be featured on top.

To put it into context, 16 years into Taker’s WWE run, he was just about to head into that Royal Rumble with Shawn Michaels and his match with Batista at Mania 23. Triple H had retired from full-time work. To use Sting, 16 years after he won he first World Title, Kurt Angle was about to join him in TNA. 

His longevity is just off the charts.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Let´s see.. Cody is billed at 6'2", Orton is billed at 6'5".. Nope. Orton is still bigger


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Orton is WWE Champion in the #1 promotion in the world. No Cody is not bigger than Orton.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I was thinking about Orton the other day. It wasn’t always peaks for the guy, but he’s been a World Champion in the WWE for 16 years. That’s an incredibly long time to be featured on top.
> 
> To put it into context, 16 years into Taker’s WWE run, he was just about to head into that Royal Rumble with Shawn Michaels and his match with Batista at Mania 23. Triple H had retired from full-time work. To use Sting, 16 years after he won he first World Title, Kurt Angle was about to join him in TNA.
> 
> His longevity is just off the charts.


If I recall correctly he was one of the first guys to go straight in to WWE from the OVW feeder fed at the time. With the likes of Cena and Lesnar. Whereas guys like Taker were old enough already to have time in territories and WCW.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cody has expanded his stock many times over since leaving WWE and joining the Bullet Club/Elite. It was a gamble that paid off as WWE were never going to pursue a serious run for him, something which I actually agreed with at the time. Hindsight has proven Cody right and he has proven to be brilliant.

With that said, he has not yet surpassed Orton, who has at least a decade of refinement and psychology over him. Could Cody one day surpass Orton? Yes, if he stays out of WWE - where he will inevitably be buried Christian style. I would personally watch a Cody match over an Orton match with that said though. Outside of the random burst of energy and an RKO/punt/DDT from the middle rope, all Orton matches are the same. Not bad by any means, just lacking variation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody fucking sucks.


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

That's like saying Jeff Jarrett is bigger than Ric Flair. 

I look at Cody, much more like Jeff Jarrett. Didn't really hit huge mainstream success in terms of championships. Orton has been a top guy with double digit world championships. Sure, he's really not on par with Ric Flair; but winning 13-14 world title is no joke. 

Believe Cody's biggest accomplishment as a wrestler is winning the ROH world championship. Which i think has prestige; but its a different than WWE. Ironically i think his ROH title win will go down as his biggest accomplishment as a wrestler; because even if he does win it in AEW; it's tainted bc he's an EVP.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Nope. Not even when he books himself that way is he bigger than Orton.

Orton is bigger than AEW. They can have Shorty G though.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Cody isn’t bigger than Randy Orton. But I think Cody is more relevant today.

As big of a star as he is, I think Randy has plateaued. Nothing he does in the WWE from this point on can really enhance his legacy. He’s done it all, and now he’s pretty much treading water. After headlining against the likes of Undertaker, the Rock, Triple-H, Lesnar, etc., he’s not going to reach a higher status with the likes of McIntyre, Reigns, Wyatt, etc. My opinion.

Cody will likely never be a bigger star than Randy, but right now he an EVP and top star in a still-growing company on national TV. His canvas still has lots of white space to be explored.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Even if Cody booked himself to be a 30 time AEW World Champion, it would be just like Jeff Jarrett in TNA, it wouldn't give him credibility because the fans know he's calling the shots.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pablo Escobar said:


> That's like saying Jeff Jarrett is bigger than Ric Flair.
> 
> I look at Cody, much more like Jeff Jarrett. Didn't really hit huge mainstream success in terms of championships. Orton has been a top guy with double digit world championships. Sure, he's really not on par with Ric Flair; but winning 13-14 world title is no joke.
> 
> Believe Cody's biggest accomplishment as a wrestler is winning the ROH world championship. Which i think has prestige; but its a different than WWE. Ironically i think his ROH title win will go down as his biggest accomplishment as a wrestler; because even if he does win it in AEW; it's tainted bc he's an EVP.


NWA World Heavyweight Title will be his biggest accomplishment


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Cody isn’t bigger than Randy Orton. But I think Cody is more relevant today.
> 
> As big of a star as he is, I think Randy has plateaued. Nothing he does in the WWE from this point on can really enhance his legacy. He’s done it all, and now he’s pretty much treading water. After headlining against the likes of Undertaker, the Rock, Triple-H, Lesnar, etc., he’s not going to reach a higher status with the likes of McIntyre, Reigns, Wyatt, etc. My opinion.
> 
> Cody will likely never be a bigger star than Randy, but right now he an EVP and top star in a still-growing company on national TV. His canvas still has lots of white space to be explored.


This is pretty much how I feel.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

One word: "no."


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

V-Trigger said:


> In terms of overness with their respective audiences? Yes. Cody is the most over babyface in wrestling right now.


Cody is over to the current wrestling climate,randy orton is over to the mainstream audience because of WWE to certain extent.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Orton is a bigger star than Cody but boring af, I'd take Cody over Orton any day


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Orton is bigger, Cody is better


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ll take Orton over Cody. Orton doesn’t have the book, nor does he have an inferiority complex. If he isn’t getting to be the man, he will still work his ass off to get that guy who is next in line to BE the man.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

How can Cody ever be considered bigger than Orton when he’s never held the WWE title ever. Guess who’s WWE champion now? Orton. That says everything. Orton is pop culture, his RKO meme will always make him bigger and that’s because Orton is a recognisable enough to become a wide scale meme.

Cody is a nobody, he never excelled in WWE. He’s desperately trying so hard to be a main eventer, but main W enters are actual top draws, top attractions who bring fans in with their charisma. Cody has none of that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JasmineAEW said:


> Cody isn’t bigger than Randy Orton. But I think Cody is more relevant today.
> 
> As big of a star as he is, I think Randy has plateaued. Nothing he does in the WWE from this point on can really enhance his legacy. He’s done it all, and now he’s pretty much treading water. After headlining against the likes of Undertaker, the Rock, Triple-H, Lesnar, etc., he’s not going to reach a higher status with the likes of McIntyre, Reigns, Wyatt, etc. My opinion.
> 
> Cody will likely never be a bigger star than Randy, but right now he an EVP and top star in a still-growing company on national TV. His canvas still has lots of white space to be explored.


I don’t know how Cody can be considered more relevant when Orton is watched by several times the number of people worldwide and is the current WWE Champion while Cody is the mid-card champ in the far, far, far distant #2 promotion.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Bump for the lolz...


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

In wrestling, Cody is bigger than Orton right now. He's one of the driving forces and a top executive of the second biggest wrestling promotion in America. He also put his money where his mouth was with that All In PPV. These are things that Orton can't even dream of doing much less replicating.

Just because Orton was pushed to the moon (for a very long time) by the biggest wrestling promotion in the world does not mean that he's bigger than Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Inb4TheBumplock


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If anyone wants proof of how delusional AEW fanboys are, show them this thread. Almost every usual suspect posted in this thread and it has aged like milk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> If anyone wants proof of how delusional AEW fanboys are, show them this thread. Almost every usual suspect posted in this thread and it has aged like milk.


Lmfaooo


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

La Parka said:


> If anyone wants proof of how delusional AEW fanboys are, show them this thread.


Like we need any more proof of that...

I remember that some people here compared Trashidy to Shawn Michaels... One of the many fun examples that made me chuckle.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Even Cody would say no.


He wouldn't mean it though. He'd say it so people would think he's humble.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> but did Orton found a company? Automatically makes Cody better.


Not if the company fails miserably.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fearless Viper said:


> Bump for the lolz...



😑


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

deadcool said:


> In wrestling, Cody is bigger than Orton right now. He's one of the driving forces and a top executive of the second biggest wrestling promotion in America. He also put his money where his mouth was with that All In PPV. These are things that Orton can't even dream of doing much less replicating.
> 
> Just because Orton was pushed to the moon (for a very long time) by the biggest wrestling promotion in the world does not mean that he's bigger than Cody.


In reality, Cody is nowhere near Orton.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

NathanMayberry said:


> In reality, Cody is nowhere near Orton.
> 
> View attachment 101754


What is that supposed to prove? Search trends in Canada does not mean that Orton is bigger than Cody in wrestling.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Oh shit I didn't even realize that it defaulted to Canada...


Its even worse for Cody when I filter for the US.










and even worse worldwide:










Like on what planet is Cody bigger than Randy Orton?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll keep bumping this thread for more years to come.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> Randy Orton's stature had a hard, hard ceiling put on it when Brock Lesnar beat his brains out at SunmerSlam and he never even tried to avenge it. He's an upper midcarder at best, and always will be.
> 
> Cody can be more than that.


That's like his entire career. He never was the top guy. He was always presented as an inferior to Triple H, Batista, Cena, Edge. It's only fitting that Lesnar beat the shit out of him. Maybe it was too much on the nose but wasn't shocking to me. 

I mean if Lesnar beat Triple H and Undertaker and John Cena... Orton should be getting his face smashed in.


----------



## Basvicii (Oct 13, 2019)

AEW marks are so delusional 🤣


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hell no! Cody isn't in Randy's league. And that says a lot because Orton has never been able to stay at the very top of the card for long. 

Cody isn't even the biggest star in his OWN company!!! He has top star potential but never realized it. The clock to do so is winding down.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

I use the non wrestling fans as a way to see how big someone is at the end of the day, if you were to say Cody Rhodes and Randy Orton to them, they would know Orton as that RKO outofnowhere guy at least. Cody wishes he had that recognisable because it would help AEW out a lot. Everyone also needs to remember that the Elite all have a hand in booking themselves even if Khan may have final say(which I am not sure given some of Cody's storylines) so it's hard to tell really.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

I like both of these guys but Orton had been on a stand still for so long.

Cody is not without flaws but as of right now.

I think Cody is the bigger name in wrestling.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Cody never main evented Wrestlemania, whilst Orton has. Orton’s RKO is know to non wrestling fans, people outside of wrestling don’t know who Cody is. Cody is a maineventer in his own imaginary mind. He’s a fool.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

These 2 guys have a lot in common. Mainly that they are both bland and boring.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> These 2 guys have a lot in common. Mainly that they are both bland and boring.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

@NathanMayberry showed concrete proof on how much Cody is beneath Orton, but some people still claim Cody is bigger... like, wtf? Didn't you look at the chart?

But hey, what do I even expect from the AEW fanbase.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

not judging by the reactions last night lol


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

I took the troll bait, but Cody Rhodes is nowhere close to Randy Orton... Orton is so much greater.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

If you're living in an AEW bubble you might start to think so but Cody isn't anywhere near Orton. Neither is Omega. Moxley is closer having been a main eventer in WWE but no one would begin to suggest he's the same level of star.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

The Icon said:


> I like both of these guys but Orton had been on a stand still for so long.
> 
> Cody is not without flaws but as of right now.
> 
> I think Cody is the bigger name in wrestling.


Cody is the bigger name in wrestling !!! lol 
Cody is the bigger name in aew Marks


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Cody will always be Randy's bitch. Also RIP Dusty.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/q46axh

I might as well post that clip above before the mods lock this thread.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Fearless Viper said:


> Cody will always be Randy's bitch. Also RIP Dusty.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/q46axh
> ...


Unbelievable segment. Orton and Cody's facial expressions are perfect.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread gets better by the year


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

You really have to dig up a dead take, possibly troll post from pre-COVID?


----------

